# Problem closing CPU socket cover on new motherboard, would love some HELP??!!



## mrmotivator (May 24, 2012)

I am a first time builder and i have a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H motherboard and a Intel i5-3570K CPU. 

I fitted the CPU into the slot perfectly but when it comes to fitting the bracket which holds it into place over it and pulling the lever down to lock it into place it seems to put alot of pressure onto the CPU in fact i only got the leaver down half way before i heard a scrunching sound. I immediately stopped as was always told now pressure should be put on the motherboard or CPU. I checked with a video on you tube for the build of my motherboard and the guy says his is stiff as well and feels like your going o break it when you lock it into place but do i take that risk i just spent nearly 400 pounds. 

Would love some suggestions on the matter, thanks in advance!!!!!

Leon


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

as long as its lined up with the socket notches then you should be fine. It does feel like a lot of pressure but it has to seat the CPU into the socket and pins.


----------



## mrmotivator (May 24, 2012)

thanks man will go for it 




brandonwh64 said:


> as long as its lined up with the socket notches then you should be fine. It does feel like a lot of pressure but it has to seat the CPU into the socket and pins.


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 24, 2012)

That sound and pressure is normal for LGA1155.  It's much more than LGA1366 or LGA775 - I had to get used to it at first too.  Just make sure the notches are lined up as brandonwh64 said and you should be OK.


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2012)

See that little arrow bottom right? As far as I know there'd be a corresponding arrow on the motherboard. Just make sure the cpu not only fits perfectly (the pins are arranged so that it can only fit in one position) but also that it is all the way down into the motherboard.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (May 25, 2012)

lol when i build my PC... i'll be "OMFG" if i hear a crunch sound or i'd be nervous if i had to use more force..


----------



## mrmotivator (May 26, 2012)

Haha well I did it and it felt like I was going to break it but I read up and apparently other people have had the same problem with the motherboard :/


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2012)

This is one of those things you have to experience to know. Just like locking down a memory stick, stock Intel CPU fan or CPU retainer. They all sound like its breaking something and the board does bend. Just support it where you can, make sure its in the right way and go for it


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2012)

Jetster said:


> This is one of those things you have to experience to know. Just like locking down a memory stick, stock Intel CPU fan or CPU retainer. They all sound like its breaking something and the board does bend. Just support it where you can, make sure its in the right way and go for it



The CPU will fit into the socket one way best, the arrow (key) points to the corner of the socket with the matching arrow (key). It takes a good amount of pressure to lock the CPU down and into place, and keep in mind that as you're essentually pushing the CPU down (since this is LGA, not PGA like AMD processors sans C32 and G32,) the CPU will be pushing on the sockets pins into the board unlike PGA where the socket clamps down on the pins.


----------



## leedonald54 (May 26, 2012)

You will lurn fast ,as i have some verry hard ones , I have a small flat screwdriver that I use .I build moteley AMD ,but have done several INTEL,s .THEY are using AMD sofware to hook threr 32 to gather, not commany nolage ,I having been buliding sence 1999.


----------



## Aquinus (May 27, 2012)

leedonald54 said:


> You will lurn fast ,as i have some verry hard ones , I have a small flat screwdriver that I use .I build moteley AMD ,but have done several INTEL,s .THEY are using AMD sofware to hook threr 32 to gather, not commany nolage ,I having been buliding sence 1999.



I can't say I understand any of that. Welcome to TPU by the way.


----------



## IINexusII (May 27, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2012)

or you could try to close it without processor first, if its ok put back the processor and make sure the processor seats right


----------

